# Die 10 erstaunlichsten Fakten über Microsoft.



## Casemodding_Maker (17. September 2009)

*Die 10 erstaunlichsten Fakten über Microsoft.*

Auf über 99 Prozent aller Rechner weltweit läuft irgend ein Programm von Microsoft. Doch wer weiß schon etwas über den Software-Riesen aus Redmond? Wir haben Interessantes, Skurriles und Überraschendes über eine der größten Firmen der Welt zusammengetragen.
hier der Link :http://www.zehn.de/die-10-erstaunlichsten-fakten-ueber-microsoft-80623-0



Quelle von zehn.de


----------



## exa (17. September 2009)

*AW: Die 10 erstaunlichsten Fakten über Microsoft.*

was hat denn Punkt 2 mit Microsoft zu tun???


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (18. September 2009)

*AW: Die 10 erstaunlichsten Fakten über Microsoft.*



exa schrieb:


> was hat denn Punkt 2 mit Microsoft zu tun???


Nichts.


----------



## Havenger (4. November 2009)

*AW: Die 10 erstaunlichsten Fakten über Microsoft.*

das ist ähnlich gut wie das :

Nachts, auf dem Firmengelände von Microsoft. Zwei dunkel gekleidete Männer im Gespräch. „Wir müssen was tun, Bill. Vista liegt wie Blei in den Regalen“, flüstert der eine. „Ich weiß, die Aktionäre machen mir schon die Hölle heiß. Nur was?“ „Wir bringen fehlerhafte Updates für XP raus“, antwortet Steve, „irgendwann wird den Leuten dann die Lust auf XP vergehen.“ Bill knetet seine Hände. „Absichtlich Fehler per Windows-Update ausliefern?“ „Genau das. Nach diesem Ding werden die Leute Vista lieben!“ 

Bill ist immer noch nervös. „Sollen wir das wirklich tun, Steve?“ „Nur nicht so zimperlich: Harte Zeiten verlangen harte Lösungen.“ Dann drückt Steve den roten Knopf, der das Service Pack 3 auf die Öffentlichkeit loslässt. Per Windows-Update schleicht sich eine Software auf die PCs, die bei vielen Anwendern für Kopfschmerzen sorgt.

Fasziniert beobachten Bill und Steve, was sie angerichtet haben. „Glaubst du, es reicht?“, fragt Bill. „Von wegen, jetzt geht’s erst richtig los!“ „Was hast du vor?“ Steve schiebt seinen Kaugummi in die andere Backe. „Jetzt blasen wir Windows XP Professional das Licht aus.“

Bill und Steve haben ganze Arbeit geleistet. Fehlender Support, Abstürze und falsche Verdächtigungen der Echtheitsprüfung machen XP-Freunden das Leben schwer. Aber ein Problem bleibt: Niemand kauft Vista. Nach einigem Grübeln brütet Steve eine Idee aus, die mit Sicherheit in die Geschichte eingehen wird: den Mojave-Bluff.

Die Aktion begann mit einer Umfrage. Damit suchte Microsoft nach Kunden, die

a) Windows XP benutzen,
b) noch nie mit Vista gearbeitet haben,
c) starke Vorbehalte gegen Vista haben.

Geeignete Kunden – es waren etwa 70 – wurden daraufhin nach San Francisco eingeladen, wo sie ihr Urteil über ein noch streng geheimes, neues Windows abgeben sollten. Dieses Betriebssystem, Codename „Mojave“, sollte alle Wünsche von XP-Nutzern berücksichtigen und gleichzeitig keinen der in Vista vorhandenen Nachteile aufweisen.

Die Testkunden zeigten sich vom neuen Mojave hellauf begeistert – bis ihnen Microsoft die ungeschönte Wahrheit verkündete: Das Super-Windows war ein stinknormales Vista, bei dem einfach alle verräterischen Logos entfernt worden waren.

Noch immer plagt Bill das schlechte Gewissen. „Hätte es nicht gereicht, die Aktivierungsserver am 8. April 2014 abzuschalten, sodass niemand mehr XP installieren kann?“ (An diesem Tag endet die Unterstützung durch Updates für Windows XP). „Nein, hätte es nicht“, wettert Steve. „Wir wollen Vista jetzt verkaufen, nicht in ein paar Jahren. Und außerdem“, druckst er herum, „ist da noch so eine kleine Sache.“ Bill schaut ihn fragend an.

In der Tat ist die Grafikschnittstelle DirectX 10 nur in Vista verfügbar. Microsoft weigert sich beharrlich, dieses Feature in XP nachzurüsten. Möchten Sie moderne 3D-Shooter wie „Crysis“ mit allen Grafikeffekten spielen, müssen Sie sich Microsoft beugen und Vista kaufen – oder sich eine wohl nicht ganz legale russische Version besorgen.


----------



## ole88 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Die 10 erstaunlichsten Fakten über Microsoft.*

genial geschrieben du hast echt zuviel zeit heute nacht, geil danke ich grinse immer noch


----------



## Havenger (4. November 2009)

*AW: Die 10 erstaunlichsten Fakten über Microsoft.*

naja hab nachts immer zeit dank ms LOL ...


----------

